# Urdu: qibla/kibla/qiblah قِبلہ



## Kasrav

I heard this word in many hindi/urdu movies..(esp old ones) dialogues..as something in between a sentence..before introducing a sentence (?) ..what do this word mean ?


----------



## Qureshpor

Kasrav said:


> I heard this word in many hindi/urdu movies..(esp old ones) dialogues..as something in between a sentence..before introducing a sentence (?) ..what do this word mean ?



The word "qiblah" literally means "direction of prayers", namely towards Mecca for Muslims. In terms of its usage by characters in films, it would be part of a purely Urdu dialogue where it is used as a word for respect for an elder or other venerable person. It is like saying Hazrat, Huzuur, janaab but I would say "qiblah" is used to convey even greater respect for the addressed party.

"qiblah" is also used in "qiblah-o-ka3bah".


----------



## Kasrav

Thanks Qureshpor...but it is not a prefix before a name is it ? like Mr. Herr. Monsieur etc..?

Perhaps it is also used only when addressing the person directly and not a third person ?


----------



## Qureshpor

Kasrav said:


> Thanks Qureshpor...but it is not a prefix before a name is it ? like Mr. Herr. Monsieur etc..?





Kasrav said:


> Perhaps it is also used only when addressing the person directly and not a third person ?



No, it is n't used in the sense of "qiblah Kasrav", but..

"qiblah, jaise kih maiN ne 3arz kiyaa hai, yih lafz Urdu bolne vaale ba-taur-i-ta3ziim (by way of respect) isti3maal meN laate haiN. yaqiin-an diigar aHbaab is silsile meN kuchh nah kuchh izaafah kareN ge.."


----------



## UrduMedium

Kasrav said:


> Perhaps it is also used only when addressing the person directly and not a third person ?



True that in the third person, it is not used in the way a janaab or saahab will be used, meaning in a matter-of-fact manner. However, when reverence is intended, it can be used even in the third person. For example, 'abhii mehfil jamii hii thii, kih qiblah piir saahab namuudaar hue'. Translation, 'the gathering had just started when the honorable piir saahab entered the room'.


----------



## panjabigator

When I was studying Urdu in Lucknow several years back, my Urdu teacher taught us "qiblā" but mentioned that she'd only use the word very rarely. I got the distinct impression that the word ought to be used for someone very distinguished or worthy of admiration or respect, someone more than just "muhtaram." I'd imagine "qibla" might be used for a religious figure.


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> When I was studying Urdu in Lucknow several years back, my Urdu teacher taught us "qiblā" but mentioned that she'd only use the word very rarely. I got the distinct impression that the word ought to be used for someone very distinguished or worthy of admiration or respect, someone more than just "muhtaram." I'd imagine "qibla" might be used for a religious figure.



I agree with the first part. ​Yes, but by no means exclusively.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> When I was studying Urdu in Lucknow several years back, my Urdu teacher taught us "qiblā" but mentioned that she'd only use the word very rarely. I got the distinct impression that the word ought to be used for someone very distinguished or worthy of admiration or respect, someone more than just "muhtaram." I'd imagine "qibla" might be used for a religious figure.


 Just to elaborate a bit more, we use _qiblah _not only as a mark of respect - and you are right that it carries a higher level of respect than just _muHtaram_ - but we also use it satirically and sarcastically! When mocking / censuring someone we use _qiblah _then as well:

_janaab, qiblah aap farmaa kyaa rahe haiN?_

This is a very polite way of saying: What (the hell / on earth) are you talking about / You have no idea what (the hell / on earth) you are talking about! 

.. and we use _qiblah_ for any person, male or female, high or low esp. when used in this manner.


----------



## Kasrav

I am able to relate to this sarcastic/ironical usage as the context where I heard this was in a movie where the character plays a "comic role" (I think the name of the actor is Johnnie Walker. not that it matters, but just in case someone is familiar with this - it is a movie about nawabs and poets etc etc) and is giving a sort of dressing down to someone albeit politely. Thanks Faylasoof for bringing this additional third dimension to this usage. Thank you all !!


----------



## marrish

panjabigator said:


> When I was studying Urdu in Lucknow several years back, my Urdu teacher taught us "qiblā" but mentioned that she'd only use the word very rarely. I got the distinct impression that the word ought to be used for someone very distinguished or worthy of admiration or respect, someone more than just "muhtaram." I'd imagine "qibla" might be used for a religious figure.



This title -_*قِبلہ qiblah*_- had been predominantly employed as a way a king could be addressed with, so it can be said that it is rather much stronger a word than the common _محترم muHtaram_ or _محترمہ muHtaramah_.

The ironic or sarcastic usage - like described by janaab-e-Faylasoof SaaHib - is in my opinion the most likely situation where one could use this word nowadays. It is the hyperbolic quality of this sort of honorific vocation that results in the described effect!

My problem with the word is that it is used by many men of religion as a part of their lengthy names. Although this is nothing new, still when I am confronted with such name or person, I am not able to get rid of the impression that these should be understood as this word is mostly understood - just ironically or sarcastically!


----------



## UrduMedium

In my view the title "_qiblah_" can be and is used much more widely than what I surmise from many posts here. For example, using it to refer to one's father is not very uncommon, as in "_qiblah waalid saahab_ ...".  Try a Google search with "قبلہ صاحب" for examples.


----------



## Kasrav

Marrish - thanks for the pointers to the contemporary usage / likely interpretations to this word. Very useful to know/use ! and UrduMedium for the google idea. will try

Is there  a possible figurative use of this word from the literal meaning (direction of prayers) ? I dont know enough Urdu to give an illustration but perhaps like the figurative use of Mecca in English.. Lords - the Mecca of Cricket..

Thank you


----------



## marrish

Kasrav said:


> Marrish - thanks for the pointers to the contemporary usage / likely interpretations to this word. Very useful to know/use ! and UrduMedium for the google idea. will try
> 
> Is there  a possible figurative use of this word from the literal meaning (direction of prayers) ? I dont know enough Urdu to give an illustration but perhaps like the figurative use of Mecca in English.. Lords - the Mecca of Cricket..
> 
> Thank you


You're very welcome, Kasrav; I don't know of a usage of qiblah in the sense you are enquiring about. Having said this, qiblah forms a couple of different figurative usages like _qiblah-e-kaunain_ (an epithet of the Prophet MuHammadﷺ) or one I found in Platts _abr-e qiblah_ meaning a cloud charged with water (coming from the _qiblah_'s direction).


----------



## Kasrav

Shukriya Marrish. Fascinating examples...


----------



## BP.

marrish said:


> ...I found in Platts _abr-e qiblah_ meaning a cloud charged with water (coming from the _qiblah_'s direction).


I've been told once that _qiblah _is simply _direction_, probably a specific one. If we assumed the soundness of that explanation, then _abr e qiblah_ seems perfectly aligned to it - _a cloud from the direction of prevalent winds _or _a water-laden front_.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> You're very welcome, Kasrav; I don't know of a usage of qiblah in the sense you are enquiring about. Having said this, qiblah forms a couple of different figurative usages like _qiblah-e-kaunain_ (an epithet of the Prophet MuHammadﷺ) or one I found in Platts _abr-e qiblah_ meaning a cloud charged with water (coming from the _qiblah_'s direction).



marrish SaaHib, is n't the correct expression "sarkaar-i-do 3aalam" or "sarkaar-i-kaunain"?

Other figurative usages.

qiblah-gaah/qiblah-i-kaunain...used for one's father.

qiblah-i-3aalam is Your Majesty etc

qiblah-i-Haajaat..the centre of one's hopes.


----------



## UrduMedium

^ I recall mostly _sayyid-i-kaunain_ and _sarkaar-i-do-3aalam_.


----------



## marrish

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I've been told once that _qiblah _is simply _direction_, probably a specific one. If we assumed the soundness of that explanation, then _abr e qiblah_ seems perfectly aligned to it - _a cloud from the direction of prevalent winds _or _a water-laden front_.


Thank you for the explanation, BP SaaHib, it definitely makes sense to me.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib, is n't the correct expression "sarkaar-i-do 3aalam" or "sarkaar-i-kaunain"?
> 
> Other figurative usages.
> 
> qiblah-gaah/qiblah-i-kaunain...used for one's father.
> 
> qiblah-i-3aalam is Your Majesty etc
> 
> qiblah-i-Haajaat..the centre of one's hopes.


I don't know whether we can opinionate those expressions as correct or incorrect. It is just the matter of usage.

_sarkaar-e-do 3aalam_ is common, whilst qiblah-e-kaunain not so common although I saw it in some _na3t_ poetry. You will undoubtely have seen that Platts attests qiblah-e-kaunain to be used in the sense as given by me, besides one's father.


----------



## Gope

Here is the word قبلہ in Col. Muhammad Khan's story خيالات پريشان:
 "...قبلہ سو پشت سے ہے پیشاءآباء سپہگری"
what does the word qiblah mean here?


----------



## Qureshpor

قبلہ، سو پشت سے ہے پیشہء آباء سپہگری۔۔۔
qiblah, sau pusht se hai peshah-i-aabaa2 sipahgarii..

My dear sir, for a hundred generations my ancestors have pursued the military profession.

This quote is from one of Ghalib's letters, I believe. However, our colonel is hinting that his lineage in terms of military service maps that of Ghalib's.


----------



## Gope

Qureshpor said:


> قبلہ، سو پشت سے ہے پیشہء آباء سپہگری۔۔۔
> qiblah, sau pusht se hai peshah-i-aabaa2 sipahgarii..
> 
> My dear sir, for a hundred generations my ancestors have pursued the military profession.
> 
> This quote is from one of Ghalib's letters, I believe. However, our colonel is hinting that his lineage in terms of military service maps that of Ghalib's.


Thanks, Qureshpor SaaHib. You provide so much additional information that is very interesting. Always glad I asked! I might have understood the sentence as you have translated had there been a comma after qiblah. Perhaps Urdu punctuation does not always require a comma after qiblah, janaab, Huzuur, etc.?


----------



## marrish

Urdu punctuation is a free ride! I don't think there are any rigid rules. But there *is* a comma after _qiblah_?


----------



## Gope

marrish said:


> Urdu punctuation is a free ride! I don't think there are any rigid rules. But there *is* a comma after _qiblah_?


No there was no comma, but now I know better!


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> قبلہ، سو پشت سے ہے پیشہء آباء سپہگری۔۔۔
> qiblah, sau pusht se hai peshah-i-aabaa2 sipahgarii..
> 
> My dear sir, for a hundred generations my ancestors have pursued the military profession.
> 
> This quote is from one of Ghalib's letters, I believe. However, our colonel is hinting that his lineage in terms of military service maps that of Ghalib's.


I am mistaken here. This line is from a qat3 from diivaan-i-Ghalib, entitled "bayaan-i-musannif" (The writer's (personal) statement).

sau pusht se hai peshah-i-aab2 sipah-garii
kuchh shaa3irii zarii3ah-i-3izzat nahiiN mujhe

I am sure you can work out the meaning of the second line.


----------



## Gope

Qureshpor said:


> I am mistaken here. This line is from a qat3 from diivaan-i-Ghalib, entitled "bayaan-i-musannif" (The writer's (personal) statement).
> 
> sau pusht se hai peshah-i-aab2 sipah-garii
> kuchh shaa3irii zarii3ah-i-3izzat nahiiN mujhe
> 
> I am sure you can work out the meaning of the second line.


Yes, but only after knowing the context in which Ghalib wrote it! Thanks very very much, Qureshpor SaaHib for the trouble you take.


----------



## Gope

Friends, I came across the phrase سرکار قبلہ in the following sentences from Hind Yatra by Mumtaz Mufti (p.258,259). I would like to know its pronunciation and meaning:
ایک روز بھائی جان نے مجھے سرکار قبلہ کا_(_ہونہی درج ہے!_)_ بیاض دیا۔
بولے مفتی جی اسے اپنے پاس رکھئے
۔۔۔
میں نے کہا، پہلے بھی ایک بار میں نے غلام محمد کے سرکار قبلہ کی بیاض اپنی پاس رکھی تھی۔بڑی نذامت اٹھانا پڑی تھی۔
۔۔۔
نہ، وہ بولا، یہ کاپی نہیں دوں گا، یہ میرے سرکار قبلہ موحوم کی کاپی ہے۔
Thanks.


----------



## Man283

[Moderator note: Thread merged with the previous one about the same topic. Cherine]

What is the meaning of the word '*Kibla'*
Like *"Kibla shauk farmaye"
It is an Urdu Word*


----------



## Qureshpor

The word is qiblah and in your context, it is used as a title of respect for an elder.

 P قبله _qibla_ (for A. قبلة _qiblat_, fr. _qabl_) , s.m. Anything opposite;—that part to which Muslims turn their faces when at prayer; the temple of the _Kaʻba_ in Mecca; Mecca;—an altar, a temple; *an object of veneration or reverence; *a father; a king, &c.; (by way of respectful address) Father! Worship! Sire!—_qibla-ě-ḥājāt_, s.m. What is looked to for the attainment of (one's) necessities or desires; one who supplies (another's) needs:—_qibla-rū_, s.m. & f. One whose face is turned to the _qibla_:—_qibla-ě-ʻālam_, s.m. 'The _qibla_ of the world' (a title of Eastern monarchs), his Majesty; your Majesty;—_qibla-ě-kaunain_, s.m. 'The _qibla_ of both worlds'; Moḥammad; a father:—_qibla-gāh_, s.f. The place turned to when at prayer;—s.m. A father; one venerated and beloved:—_qibla-numā_, s.m. _lit._ 'Showing the _qibla_'; an instrument by which Muhammadans at a distance from Mecca ascertain the direction of the _qibla_;—a mariner's compass.

By the way, it is "qiblah, shauq farmaa'iye".


----------



## Gop

UrduMedium said:


> True that in the third person, it is not used in the way a janaab or saahab will be used, meaning in a matter-of-fact manner. However, when reverence is intended, it can be used even in the third person. For example, 'abhii mehfil jamii hii thii, kih qiblah piir saahab namuudaar hue'. Translation, 'the gathering had just started when the honorable piir saahab entered the room'.


I found another example of use of qibla in the third person in Shams-ur-Rahman Faruqi’s story titled ‘sawaar’:

ایک بڑی عمر کا طالب علم شیخ الرئیس کی کتاب سے ایک جملہ پڑھتا،اگر پڑھنے میں اس سے غلطی ہوئی، یا خود کتاب کے نسخے ہی میںکوئی غلطی ہوتی، تو قبلہ حکیم صاحب اس کی تصحیح کرتے۔


----------

